# panna remonttiin



## Jagorr

_Jumalauta! Ne mulkut panivat paikan remonttiin._

Ajattelin (sanakirjat ovat samaa mieltä) että remontti tarkoittaa korjausta. Mutta kontekstissa (jätkä näe vasta viime yönä tuhotun rakennuksen) se olisi sen vastakohtaa. Mitä siis _panna remonttiin _tarkoittanee?


----------



## Spongiformi

Se on sarkastinen huomautus. Jos tehdään kunnon remontti, niin aluksi voidaan repiä vanhat rakenteet auki. Jos kutsumattomat vieraat ovat panneet paikat remonttiin, niin silloin he ovat ainoastaan suorittaneet tämän särkemis-/purkamisvaiheen, yleensä hyvin sotkuisasti ja väkivaltaisesti.


----------



## Jagorr

Unohdin, että ihmiset lienevat sarkastisia. Kiitos


----------



## Ansku89

Kyseessä on kohtalaisen yleinen ilmaus. Ajattelen sen liittyvän siihen, että toiminnalla aiheutetaan se, että tila pitää remontoida.


----------

